# Airtel Unleashes 4 Mbps Unlimited Broadband at Rs. 899



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bharti Airtel, country’s leading telecommunication service provider which is a Catagory-’A’ Internet Service Provider(ISP) introduces new broadband plans with a impressive bandwidth offering of 4Mbps. Tagged by ‘Impatience Plans@4Mbps’ Airtel Broadband reaches a new dimension with these economical  plans starting from Rs. 899. Airtel’s ’Impatience Plans@4Mbps’ is currently available in Delhi, Noida, Gurgaon, Bangalore, Mumbai and Chennai Only.

With introduction of such plans Airtel users can get a maximum download speed of 512KBps – a 700MB movies can be downloaded in less than half a hour, watch the streaming video with out no waiting for buffering and a song within 10 seconds.

Though Airtel is saying these are unlimited plan, Fair Usage Policy (FUP) is applicable in all plans; you can download a certain amount of data at 4Mbps and then speed will be 256Kbps, which can be used as unlimited. With all plansAirtel is also providing free goodies like website buidler kit, PC Secure, Gaming and Online storage.

*d.imagehost.org/0730/airtel.jpg

*telecomtalk.info/airtel-unleashes-4-mbps-unlimited-broadband-at-rs-899/22344/#comments


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 20, 2010)

what is use? 6Gb will get used up within no time at a speed of 4GB/PS Moreover Airtel is follows unfair trade practices like limit on unlimted plans.


----------



## metalfan (Mar 20, 2010)

i guess this is the kind of heck they do in MBA to make mouth watering plans and kill the customers................besides with mtnl 599,,,512kbps plan one can down more than 18Gb .............less than wat a 6gb with 4mbps and rest with 256 will do ...so why airtel.


----------



## bozx (Mar 20, 2010)

Total Waste of time and money.
remove those caps then we can say some improvement is really going for satisfying customers.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 20, 2010)

What's the use??
No one is going to use 4Mb/s connctn for browsing.
And as for downloading 6GB will be over in a day(If a 700MB Movie downloads in half an hour  )

God knows when will india get matured.


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 20, 2010)

what nonsensical plans from airtel.........boooohhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the plans r fair enough.....
If BSNL can charges Rs750 for 256 unlimited....where I can hardly even try a 700mb movie coz it takes wooping 8hrs to download
In this by paying Rs 150 more I get a better deal


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ reliance offers 400kbps for 750 bucks + tax


----------



## Chirag (Mar 21, 2010)

^^
I might need to go for a new internet connection because of HUGE bill issued by BSNL. Reliance net card was awful for me and I am sure their fixed connection would be same. But still, is it manageable? Frequent disconnections? Speed? Customer Care?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 21, 2010)

In all fairness I would say, BSNL home 500 plan is the best one. I am using it for the so many years and I am very well satisfied with it.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

Jokeband.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2010)

ico said:


> jokeband. :d


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2010)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> I might need to go for a new internet connection because of HUGE bill issued by BSNL. Reliance net card was awful for me and I am sure their fixed connection would be same. But still, is it manageable? Frequent disconnections? Speed? Customer Care?



there is never a frequent disconnection but after 7-8 hour there net get disconnected and you have to login again..

Customer care is the best I must say 2 days and problem will be solved

Speed is little varying at day time i get around 35-45 download speed and in night time I get 45-52kbps..

it rocks..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2010)

Ramakrishnan said:


> In all fairness I would say, BSNL home 500 plan is the best one. I am using it for the so many years and I am very well satisfied with it.



Yup BSNL 500 was good...but I crossed limit every month and got 1800-2000 bill every month  for 5-6 months...My dad was furious..ultimately got 750UL...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 21, 2010)

downloading lots of stuffs 40-50GB everymonth on 750 UL no tention of bill . get 20% discount already so i have to pay only 600 Rs.+tax+extra call charges (no telephone rental)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2010)

I can Easily Ship 110GB of data a month for only 600 Rupees..I'm on BSNL 500C+ . It is a sweet deal.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2010)

Ramakrishnan said:


> what is use? 6Gb will get used up within no time at a speed of 4GB/PS Moreover Airtel is follows unfair trade practices like limit on unlimted plans.





bozx said:


> Total Waste of time and money.
> remove those caps then we can say some improvement is really going for satisfying customers.



Totally Agree !!! plan sucks! :C_disgusted:



Ramakrishnan said:


> In all fairness I would say, BSNL home 500 plan is the best one. I am using it for the so many years and I am very well satisfied with it.



I use MTNL Rs. 599 Combo plan, 256 KBps umlimited, which now have DOUBLED (to 512 KBps), at the same charge !!! I am so glad and happy with it  <-- look me dancing!!

Oh ya... and I forgot to mention - its with NO download cap !!!! Cheers...


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 24, 2010)

with a 6GB cap, the plan is very non inviting. MTNL 512kbps unlimited @ 599 bucks is a much better deal.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2010)

what next ... 100MBPS ... for 10Rs with 500MB for 100MBPS , Post 100MMBPS - 64KBPS unlimited....


damn u airtel , u can fool the ignorant , not techies...


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 19, 2010)

I am least interested in speeds these days with the STUPID Fair usage policy.

    These companies should be dragged to courts for misguiding the customers.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 19, 2010)

i think BSNL home 500 is best paln because it is resonable and it gives a speed of 1 mpbs easily and download is unlimited in night(2-00  -  8-00)


----------

